# ViewSonic PJD6531W projector only turns on when it wants to



## nicholasfd (Aug 17, 2016)

Hi. I am fixing my aunts ViewSonic PJD6531W projector. The issue is, when I turn it on, I get a couple relay clicks, a pop of the speaker, and no start. When I remove the fans on it, t starts no problem, then shuts down on overheat. Does anyone have any insight on what could be happening, or what i need to replace?


----------



## nicholasfd (Aug 17, 2016)

https://www.dropbox.com/s/riq7svs030ry60g/0816162207.mp4?dl=0

forgot to add that, its what exactly it is doing


----------

